# Waterproof judges sheets -these are 100% waterproof!



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Dissatisfied with your so called water proof judges sheets. I was and researched available paper products until I found one that would hold up under the worst of conditions. Mjolnir judges' Sheets are 100% water proof and not just water resistent. They come in 2 sizes 9 by6 or 8 1/2 by 11. $25 US per 100 + shipping and handling. If interested - [email protected].


----------

